
Andrew Luck Walked Away from $58M, but That’s Not Necessarily Bad - stevemoy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/06/your-money/athletes-retirement-investment.html
======
BentFranklin
Man earns $97M, decides his brain is worth more than another $58M. Seems like
his brain still works,

